# Plant ID



## dgaddis1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum (though there will be many more!). I was wondering if someone could help me ID this plant. I searched around in the plant finder and I believe it is "Hygrophila polysperma". I have 3 in my 29G and all seem to be doing well, and growing about 3 inches taller every week. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like hygrophila angustifolia to me. I used to own this plant, it grows HUGE.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe it is hygrophila corymbosa. Here is a pic http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_corymbosa.php

Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" has much longer leaves. Just like in the plant finder.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Zapins said:


> Looks like hygrophila angustifolia to me. I used to own this plant, it grows HUGE.


Angusifolia has much longer thinner leaves. In my tank they're 8" long (or more) by 1/4" to 5/8" wide.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. It's leaves are about 6in long and about an inch wide, so I guess it's the hygrophila corymbosa, aka giant hyrophila. Good to know I can pretty much cut the stem whereever, I wasn't sure how it would react.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

You can cut the leaf just about anywhere and it will grow a new plant. atleast my angustifolia grew a new plant from broken off leaves and a two inch piece I cut off and stuck in the sand. It rooted and started a new plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea giant hygro, thats a good way to put it. 

Funny, I always knew it as angusifolia... hmmm... didn't know there was a distinction between broad leaf corymbosa and narrowleaf angusifolia.


----------

